# Money Missing From Till - Pay Deducted.



## Raskolnikov (10 Sep 2009)

A friend of mine works in retail. She was recently informed that money went missing from the the till and that her pay was being docked by the amount that was missing. There was another more junior member of staff working with her that day who is not having her pay deducted.

Is it acceptable for an employer to do this?


----------



## jack2009 (10 Sep 2009)

Not without being able to prove that it was your friend took the money or had responsibility for the till.  If the retail shop is any good it will have a CCTV that monitors the cash register etc.


----------



## jhegarty (10 Sep 2009)

Unless she had sole access to the till then they don't have any case.


----------



## Nutso (10 Sep 2009)

It also depends what's in her contract re: deductions.

I used to work in a bar in the UK years ago and if the till was down it was divided between whoever used the till in that period.


----------



## Sylvester3 (11 Sep 2009)

I worked for McD's in N Ireland for 5 years. When I started there as a 16 year old this was the policy - and it was really irritating as tills were often down sums like 10 or 20 quid. It is obvious in hindsight that one of the managers was on the take, in effect stealing from teenagers paltry paypackets. It happened to me a few times that I actually didn't make any money from working all day. Once that particular manager left the incidence of tills being down dropped dramatically. 

Anyway I remember that the rules changed at some point so that instead of replacing the money a disciplinary process started - three verbal warnings, three written warnings and a final warning I think. We were told that they were not allowed to take the money from us any more for whatever reason, but as I was a naive teenager I never did find out the truth of it.


----------



## Ants09 (11 Sep 2009)

the only deductions allowed from a salary is paye, prsi, union fees, pension, income levi etc and any deduction authorised by you, but if the till is down for what ever reason the employer hasnt the right to take it from the employees wages no matter what !, even if the employee was on the take the employers duty is to report the employee to the relevant authorties,
just a interesting fact working with cash the till's do be over and under so when the tills are over does the employer share that out with the employees erm i think not !


----------



## Bill Struth (15 Sep 2009)

Have a look at page 17 onwards for information on deductions from wages. 

[broken link removed]


----------

